# Photos that shocked the world



## TheMachanga (Apr 9, 2010)

I found a thread like this in another forum. I found it very interesting and I thought it would be great to see what people post here. Try to include a description if possible with the photo. 

Some of these photo's may be very graphic, so view at your own risk? Most of these will probably be war photo's, so try to include some happy photo's to keep the mood up. 









Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 9, 2010)

What's the first one?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 9, 2010)

Put a spoiler tag for the sad ones.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 9, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> What's the first one?



JFK


----------



## Johan444 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 9, 2010)

A black man drinking at segregated water fountains in North Carolina.






An anonymous man who became internationally famous when he was videotaped and photographed during the Tiananmen Square protests on 5 June 1989. 'Tank Man' stood in front of a column of Chinese Type 59 tanks, preventing their advance.






A girl, killed by U.S. helicopter fire in Saigon during the Vietnam War has been placed in the back of their truck, where her brother finds her.






Poland - A child survivor from a concentration camp. She has been placed in a home for disturbed children and has drawn a picture of 'home' on the blackboard.






Federico Borrell García was a Republican soldier during the Spanish Civil War.Robert Capa's iconic photograph 'The Falling Soldier' captures the moment of Borrell’s death.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 9, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> An anonymous man who became internationally famous when he was videotaped and photographed during the Tiananmen Square protests on 5 June 1989. 'Tank Man' stood in front of a column of Chinese Type 59 tanks, preventing their advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Put the desturbing ones in


Spoiler



spoiler


 tags.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2010)

Should thread exist in a Puzzle Forum? Even in the off topic??


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 10, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if he doesnt want to he doesnt have to please dont try and be a moderator, theres a reason you dont have the status.


----------



## Googlrr (Apr 10, 2010)

That first picture gives me the chills every time I see it.


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 10, 2010)

We watched the zapruder film in social studies today


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2010)

All you have to do is give a link to the Offended page .


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> All you have to do is give a link to the Offended page .



No.
Just... no.
.-.

The ED link, right?
Congrats, if you make it to the bottom.


----------



## Escher (Apr 10, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > All you have to do is give a link to the Offended page .
> ...



I just did it. 

And I didn't cheat.

It was very educational O_O


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## TheBB (Apr 10, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 10, 2010)

so sad

put spoiler tags please


----------



## Escher (Apr 10, 2010)

@TheBB: have you seen the original? It has loads of trees and things and the girl is covered in napalm burns.
EDIT: Scrap that, I can't find anything on the internets about it so I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Weston (Apr 10, 2010)

TheBB said:


> Spoiler



A little background on this photo, the reason she's naked is that her villiage had just been bombed by napalm jelly (flesh burning stuff) and it got all over her so she ripped her clothes off and ran away.


----------



## Weston (Apr 10, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh yeah, and this one is some hippie revolution in during the 60s-70s where some hippies stuffed flowers down the barrels of the guns. I don't know too much detail about it though. It was right around the time of woodstock though.


----------

